# Solved: Flash Games = Major Lag



## DorkyPenguin (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, when I go to game sites like addictinggames.com and try to play their games, I lag really badly. I've been here before to get my laptop cleaned so I know my PC is clean. The laptop runs really well until flash advertisment and games are run. I am not sure why, so I came here  Thanks. I think I have the latest Java update.


----------



## DorkyPenguin (Sep 17, 2008)

Bump?


----------



## DorkyPenguin (Sep 17, 2008)

Bump...


----------



## Woodham (Jun 13, 2008)

you must have an infentisamally small amount of ram (i really hope i spelled that right ^_^ but anyways yuh, the only thing i could think it would be is if you had a bad/no RAM stick even then flash games take like 0 resources, try to reinstall flashplayer


----------



## DorkyPenguin (Sep 17, 2008)

I have 512 MB Available Physical Memory... Maybe that's why.


----------



## sovieted (Oct 8, 2008)

thats relatively small for some of the newer flashes, i got 2560mb of ram and i still lag on some of the majorly large flash games.

also flash has inherent problems, with its simplicity and ease of use, it also comes with some downfalls.


----------

